# Banned from Grasscity...



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

For what idk, Maybe because the Mods love baby sitting little kids and can't handle a sense of humor...whatevs.


----------



## Pissinyourtropicana (Aug 9, 2012)

Lol grass city


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 9, 2012)

welcome to r i u......


----------



## brotherjericho (Aug 9, 2012)

And? I used to post at GC, but not very much activity there. I had several hundred posts without getting banned or even warned.


----------



## DeeTee (Aug 9, 2012)

They must of given you an idea as to why you were banned. Welcome to riu.


----------



## charface (Aug 9, 2012)

I was warned on my first post there and it was my fault due to a wrong choice of wording. I did not mean it the way it came out but I got spanked. "We do not need post`s like that around here" yep thats what it said. lol


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

I might have a clue...might be cause I was doggin some of the members there that posted stupid threads...But other than that no warning received....Fuckn nazi's running that place I mean if they're gonna make it 18 plus then they can handle a sarcastic statement...


----------



## DSB65 (Aug 9, 2012)

ganjustice said:


> I might have a clue...might be cause I was doggin some of the members there that posted stupid threads...But other than that no warning received....



well theres lots of stupid shit posted here to


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 9, 2012)

you don't say?...... But hopefully theres no mods/admins that get butt hurt and abuse there power.


----------



## cannabineer (Aug 9, 2012)

ganjustice said:


> you don't say?...... But hopefully theres no mods/admins that get butt hurt and abuse there power.


Generally the mods are pretty relaxed around here. They put up with my sense of humor ... that's gotta count for something. cn


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 9, 2012)

I created an account there the same time I created mine here but I never really got into the GC community the way I did here. I prefer RIU ten times over. One time I posted a link to a killer scrog journal I had found here and was asked not to post links to other sites. When RIU was having some technical troubles I went and asked over there if anyone knew what was going on and I got a lot of ass hole remarks about this site and one of the monitors said I wasn't allowed to mention other sites and that they didn't care what kinds of problems we were having here. I haven't logged back in since then. Despite RIU's technical shit, I could never bring myself to abandon it and I am glad that this is where I discuss my weed needs. 

Visually, RIU is the only marijuana growing forum I can bare to look at. Every other page seems to have too many colors going on. And since the new updates this site runs smooth and looks sleek. Love my RIU


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's that bad as Screen of Green. It's one plant that harvested 17.5 oz dry. Page 102 (I think) has some killer pics. 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/457855-one-man-his-bush-1-a.html


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 10, 2012)

No one ever gets banned here.  it is all peace and love


----------



## Franklinstein (Aug 10, 2012)

Other than the GC Organics forum, which is fantastic, I think you're overall better off banned


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Wait a minute! You said something sarcastic???


That's it, you're banned.


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 10, 2012)

it's called initiation... that dude thinks it's rough over there I thought I'd invite him to the Big Dogs thread.


----------



## CashCrops (Aug 10, 2012)

GC is a terrible place. Welcome!


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 10, 2012)

rollitup said:


> Wait a minute! You said something sarcastic???
> 
> 
> That's it, you're banned.



Yeah that's GC basically...


----------



## potroastV2 (Aug 10, 2012)

Welcome to Rollitup, Macauley.


----------



## Pirateface (Aug 10, 2012)

Grasscity banned me too. Lame


----------



## ganjustice (Aug 10, 2012)

Although this site isn't poppin as much... Ahhh


----------



## MellowFarmer (Aug 10, 2012)

Yeah well that's because we are having our own ban-a-thon -but come over to Banning = boring or gun control and say that!


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Aug 10, 2012)

charface said:


> I was warned on my first post there and it was my fault due to a wrong choice of wording. I did not mean it the way it came out but I got spanked. "We do not need post`s like that around here" yep thats what it said. lol


we dont take kindly to pandas around here


----------



## beardo (Aug 11, 2012)

ganjustice said:


> I might have a clue...might be cause I was doggin some of the members there that posted stupid threads...But other than that no warning received....Fuckn nazi's running that place I mean if they're gonna make it 18 plus then they can handle a sarcastic statement...


Without our merging with the Nazis we never would have put a man on the moon,
It is thanks to our collaborations with the Nazis that we have the space program.


----------



## darksmoker (Aug 22, 2012)

this isnt that old. i got banned from GC too for speaking again the dumbest mod of all, wildwill. i was there for a good 4 years too, hell longer than him i think. oh well.


----------



## payformeds (Aug 22, 2012)

darksmoker said:


> this isnt that old. i got banned from GC too for speaking again the dumbest mod of all, wildwill. i was there for a good 4 years too, hell longer than him i think. oh well.


If you have not been banned fom all these sites at least one time...you are way to much of a SUCK ASS


----------



## beardo (Aug 22, 2012)

[youtube]JspxV9MES-Y[/youtube]


----------

